# For those who want to visit my home country of Scotland...



## hollydolly (Jun 3, 2021)

Here's a short video taken by drone, of the Highlands and Islands ..enjoy....


----------



## Lara (Jun 3, 2021)

WOWeee Hollyyyy!!! 
I enlarged it to full screen and turned up the volume. 
Magnificent.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 3, 2021)

Lara said:


> WOWeee Hollyyyy!!!
> I enlarged it to full screen and turned up the volume.
> Magnificent.


Pleased you enjoyed it Lara...


----------



## Lara (Jun 3, 2021)

So was this your house?...


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 3, 2021)

LOL>...no.....


----------



## timoc (Jun 3, 2021)

Lara said:


> So was this your house?...
> View attachment 167777


I though about buying that small hut, Lara, but there was nowhere to put a runway for my Jumbo.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 4, 2021)

Lara said:


> WOWeee Hollyyyy!!!
> I enlarged it to full screen and turned up the volume.
> Magnificent.


Ditto....


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 4, 2021)

Looks like a gorgeous place to go to!


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Jun 4, 2021)

WOW!!!!! My parents were both born there, would love to see it but I don’t fly....


----------



## bowmore (Jun 4, 2021)

Loved the shots of the Glenfinnan Viaduct and the Jacobite. Also the shots of Eilean Donan, my late wife's (MacKenzie) ancestral castle. My BIL is a member of a lighthouse society, and loved the shots at the end.


----------

